# xfire



## Kovoet (Nov 6, 2009)

don't know where to put this so I'm putting it here for now. There are a lot of us who still play COD4 and if I could add some off you to xfire then we could join in the same server now and then.

My x fire account name is = kovoetkia

Add me then we can get a few of on teamspeak as well maybe as I have a teamspeak set-up.

tell what you guys think.


----------

